# Sept Throwdown Voting Thread 2 of 3.



## bmudd14474

1) FIJI FATTIE

 This is a Pacific surf and turf, a fire grilled swordfish fillet chopped and seared with oceanic shrimp, with button mushrooms and crisp onion skillet seared in garlic butter and simmered in a white alfredo sauce. The turf is an Itialian sausage enveloping the seafood innards and weaved with a peppered bacon coat, smoked over oak and served on piping hot rotini alfredo. Spritzed with a sweet chinese hot sauce to finish.

Side was a fresh asparagus and hollandaise topping in pork sausage and slow Oak smoked/ wrapped in a french bread dough and baked to a golden brown with a dollop of butter.

Appetizer is a mini ABT fattie /  fresh jalapeno fruits topped and cleaned, then gorged with a robust sharp chedder and motzerella cheeses with a ground pork coating and a mini peppered bacon weave.

View media item 169280View media item 169281

2) Fatty with cheese and onion.

View media item 169282View media item 169283
3) Philly Cheesesteak Double Fattie!
 A center of gooey American cheese and beef steak encased in a wrapping of Italian sausage, which is in turn surrounded by a layer of four different types of roasted bell peppers mixed with fontina, parmesean, provolone, romano, asiago and cream cheese again surrounded by a layer of Italian Sausage. Then the whole thing is encased in a woven mat of bacon!

View media item 169284View media item 169285
4) Original Fatty with Bacon Weave.

View media item 169286View media item 169287

5) Oktoberfest bratwurst sausages, spinach and grated parmesan.with applewood smoked bacon. 

View media item 169288View media item 169289
6) Oktoberfest Jagerschnitzel Fatty.
Bacon Weave
Tenderized and Seasoned Pork Loin
Spaetzel (Dumpling-like Pasta)
German Red Cabbage
Breaded and Fried
Topped with a Creamy Bacon Mushroom sauce
With a side of Cinnamon Apples and Brussel Sprouts
Accompanied by Hofbrau Oktoberfest Bier

View media item 169290View media item 169291
7) Breakfast fatty with egg pepperrjack and colby cheese, green chilies, hashbrowns, onion and fresh garlic

View media item 169292View media item 169293

8) Personal Autumn Fatty (Skinny) - Ground turkey stuffed w/ Brie & Cranberry Sauce, wrapped in a Turkey Bacon Weave smoked with Cherry then coated with a thin cranberry glaze. 
(Plated) - Autumn Fatty (Skinny) on a bed of homemade cranberry sauce accompanied by a Candied Yam Gel topped with a toasted marshmallow, Deconstructed Green Bean Casserole (Green Bean Spaghetti with a cream of mushroom reduction sauce and crispy fried onions), and Cranberry Caviar.

View media item 169294View media item 169295
9) Supreme Pizza Fatty - Hot Pork Sausage with the inside having pizza sauce as a base with pepperoni slices, diced up ham, salami chunks, red onions, green and red peppers, and mozzarella cheese. Fatty wrapped in pizza dough sprinkled with Italian herbs and a pizza spice.  Fatty and dough smoked over Hickory. 

View media item 169296View media item 169297
10)  Fatty Fingers !!!!!

View media item 169298View media item 169299
11) A gyro-inspired fatty...50/50 blend of pork sausage and ground lamb, blended with gyro spices, and stuffed with feta cheese.  The weave is lamb bacon (yes, you read that correctly, LAMB bacon).  The fatty was plated with tomato slices, onions, homemade tzatziki sauce, and served on a pita.

View media item 169300View media item 169301
12) Photo 1: Homemade Ground Elk and Pork Breakfast Sausage surrounding Sliced, Breaded and Fried Pork (Testicles) Tendergroin, Fried Diced Potatoes, Bell Peppers, Sweet Onions, Scrambled Eggs, Pepper Jack Cheese, Oak Smoked Medium Cheddar Cheese wrapped in an Apple Smoked Bacon Weave, all smoked with Bourbon Barrel Oak.

Photo 2: Two Slices Elk Breakfast Sausage Fatty, Hard Fried Egg, Oak Smoked Medium Cheddar Cheese served on a Toasted English Muffin; 1/2 Peach with Cottage Cheese, Strawberries and Orange Juice.

View media item 169302View media item 169303
13) Rolled steak and shrimp creole fatty wrapped in Italian prosciutto

View media item 169304View media item 169305
14) Ground beef, pork, turkey, deer, caribou and italian sausage with onion soup mix montreal steak spice and Jeffs bbq sauce.my fatty is filled with garlic bacon and chees mashed potatoes then chees then onions. Dinner is my fatty, scalloped potatos with cheese bacon onions, bbq corn, dutches wicked beans, flakey buns, shrimp nutty salad in a bacon bowl, home made iced tea and smoked apple pinapple caramel pie with vanilla ice cream.

View media item 169306View media item 169307
15) Standard sausage and some thick sliced bacon with some pepper jack cheese, orange bell pepper also fresh basil and sage from the garden and a cayenne pepper for a kick. 

View media item 169308View media item 169309


----------



## chef jimmyj

OMG! I am blown away with the creativity and effort that went into these. Somebody going all Molecular Gastronomy on a Fatty!?! I am super impressed and so not going to win...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## bmudd14474

I think I have them all up correctly. If anything needs to be corrected please PM me.


----------



## mountainrubs

Everyone's fatty looked great!


----------



## pgsmoker64

Great looking fatties here!!!!


----------



## big twig

I am glad these are broken up into 3 threads because there is no way I could make a decision, they all look so good. Lots of creative fattys!


----------



## zahlgren




----------



## bigfish98

This is one hell of a challenge!

Bigfish


----------



## scarbelly

Some great entries - hard to choose just one


----------



## sound1

What a selection, wish I could taste them!!


----------



## arnie

Maybe if I could taste test before I voted


----------



## jarjarchef

Great job all!!!


----------



## tennsmoker

They all kook fantasic, SOMEBODY THROW ME ONE
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





al


----------



## davidhef88

Great job everyone!!!!!!!  What a creative group we have here.


----------



## daveomak

There is a lot of creativity in making these fatties....  Great job to all....   Dave


----------



## mossymo

Has anyone else noticed that entries #2 and #4 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?


----------



## martinez

I have noticed about 5 without the code word.


----------



## rstr hunter

Wow Great entries.


----------



## bmudd14474

MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #2 and #4 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?





MossyMO said:


> Has anyone else noticed that entries #2 and #4 do not have the code word "Smoker" posted in the pictures?




Yes there are some without the code word that I included. Those people can't win the prize but I wanted to display all the entries. The grand prize will be awarded after judges choice. The voting is for the second prize.


----------



## big game cook

sound fair to me. might as well show them since they made the effort.


----------



## boykjo

Here's the prize for the people who cant win.......LOL no pun intended....













2849993004_following_directions_answer_1_xlarge.jp



__ boykjo
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## artisanbeard

boykjo said:


> Here's the prize for the people who cant win.......LOL no pun intended....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2849993004_following_directions_answer_1_xlarge.jp
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 27, 2012


LOL!


----------



## boykjo

bump


----------



## smokinhusker

Great job everyone and Good luck!


----------



## thoseguys26

WOW!  Unreal. This will be my hardest decision for any throwdown. Nice job everyone.


----------



## blowingsmoke

*ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW THIS TAKES THE FATTY NATION TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL *


----------



## blowingsmoke

boykjo said:


> Here's the prize for the people who cant win.......LOL no pun intended....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2849993004_following_directions_answer_1_xlarge.jp
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Sep 27, 2012


MUST READ INSTRUCTIONS next time


----------



## JckDanls 07

when and where will we see voting results ?


Ummm   nevermind..  i see em now


----------

